# R.I.P. Drusilla I love and miss you



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Sadly my beardie passed away at 7.25pm on 3rd march 2007










I love you xxxxxsleep well xxxxx


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

awww sorry  R.I.P Drusilla


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

devilsofdarkness said:


> Sadly my beardie passed away at 7.25pm on 3rd march 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was my little lizard
she made my life so sweet
but now my little lizard
has had to go to sleep
we spent a year together
having lots of fun
I really loved to watch her
soaking up the sun
she was so cute and loving
she was my special friend
but rainbow bridge had called her
i was with her at the end


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

RIP Drusilla


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. RIP Drusilla


----------



## tripper23 (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry man she was lovely lookin


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your beardie! My thought's are with you and that poem is beautiful and made my cry!!!


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

i feel gutted for u 
at least shes havving fun with all the other beardies in the big viv in the sky.
loverly poem aswell
   
john
RIP drusilla


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you all

xxxx


----------

